# iPad comme source de doc



## iolofato (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

N'étant pas au fait des appli iPad et sachant que les possibilités mais aussi les limitations constituent une vraie jungle, je me tourne vers vous, les initiés de la tablette, pour me conseiller avant achat.

Je travaille sur un projet d'illustrations qui va me demander pas mal de doc et de travail in situ. Je vais bosser en pleine nature, en bibliothèque et pour finir devant ma bécane pour finaliser mes illus. Je vais au final me retrouver avec des croquis, des photos, des scans de bouquins, de plans&#8230;  Bref je me vois mal avec mon appareil photo, le portable et la tablette graphique en bandoulière d'ou l'idée de l'iPad.

Je souhaiterais avoir un accès facile à tous ces doc, pouvoir les organiser par mot cléfs, annoter les photos ou dessiner par dessus.

*Pour l'organisation des fichiers :* essentiellement en jpg ou png l'application "Photo" ne gère pas de méta données semble-t-il, y a t-il une autre solution ?

*Pour les annotations d'images et les croquis :* les app Noteshelf, iDraw et ArtStudio avec Bamboo Stylus me semble pas mal

J'attends vos avis avec impatience 

MàJ : je viens de trouver FinalCad qui est intéressante comme appli car elle permet de relier des pastilles auto numérotées sur un plan à des images ou des croquis, des notes. D'autres appli de ce genre existent-elles (placement de pastilles ou repères sur une image renvoyant à d'autres documents) ?


----------



## iolofato (6 Septembre 2011)

Comme je croule sous vos réponses enthousiastes avec force documentations et conseils, c'est décidé j'achète l'iPad et je reviendrai me répondre une fois les applications et autres équipements installés et dûment testés. A moins que j'oublie de me répondre ce qui ne m'arrangerais pas faut bien le dire.


----------



## Larme (6 Septembre 2011)

J'aurais eu un _iPad_, j'aurais peut-être été capable de te répondre, car certains de tes besoins pourraient _potentiellement_ être miens également...
Mais vu que ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## iolofato (6 Septembre 2011)

J'me sens moins seul d'un coup 
iPad, stylet et tout le reste commandés, je reviendrai au rapport la semaine prochaine !


----------



## iolofato (14 Septembre 2011)

iPad reçu, j'installe les appli et je vous dis, en tout cas je suis déjà ravi d'avoir récupérer 9 tomes d'architecture médiévale avec les gravures et tout et tout dans iBooks un vrai plaisir


----------



## iolofato (15 Septembre 2011)

Bien après quelques heures de pratique, voici un premier bilan. Pour mémo mes besoins étaient de pouvoir dessiner, prendre des photos, annoter, organiser divers doc images (plans, photos pdf jpg) lecture de pdf, récupération d'images des pdf dans un soft de note&#8230; le tout sur le terrain, en médiathèque ou devant ma bécane.

Une première bonne surprise avec *Noteshelf* vraiment très très bon, très stable, très&#8230; pratique. Deux manques cependant : la frappe de texte clavier et une vraie palette de couleurs complète.
http://www.urbanbike.com/index.php/site/comments/noteshelf-for-ipad

*Pour les croquis* Je vais utiliser également *Noteshelf* largement suffisant même s'il n'y a pas la possibilité de paramétrer ses couleurs, pour de la prise de note c'est un peu court mais pas très grave (photo possible ou acquisition d'*Autodesk SketchBook*)

L'organisation des doc me chagrine un peu car j'adore la présentation de l'appli "Photo" de l'iPad mais l'organisation des fichiers reste liée à iPhoto de mon Mac, d'autres appli existent mais moins à mon goût. Pas très grave me direz vous.

*Autre excellent surprise déjà mentionnée :* l'iBook Store ou j'ai pu récupérer une encyclopédie médiévale qui m'évitera d'emporter celle que j'ai ici en forêt qui pèse un âne mort . De plus autre bonne surprise les systèmes de consultation et d'annotation des pdf sont tout bonnement excellents. Sans parler parler de la fonction copie d'écran qui me permet de récupérer les images pour coller dans *Notself*.

Je me tâte pour acheter maintenant *SketchBook* histoire d'avoir un outil de dessin correct. Reste un point non encore résolu concernant l'annotation directe et manuelle sur des doc pdf, une sorte de compromis entre Noteself et le navigateur iBooks. Je croyais avoir trouvé la solution avec *Notespad*, mais hélas ce qu'on trouve sur le web et l'appli sur l'appstore n'ont rien à voir donc choux blanc


----------



## ced68 (15 Septembre 2011)

iolofato a dit:


> Je me tâte pour acheter maintenant *SketchBook* histoire d'avoir un outil de dessin correct. Reste un point non encore résolu concernant l'annotation directe et manuelle sur des doc pdf, une sorte de compromis entre Noteself et le navigateur iBooks. Je croyais avoir trouvé la solution avec *Notespad*, mais hélas ce qu'on trouve sur le web et l'appli sur l'appstore n'ont rien à voir donc choux blanc



Goodreader ne le permet pas ?


----------



## iolofato (15 Septembre 2011)

aaaaaaah magnifique d'où l'utilité des forums  merci


----------



## ced68 (15 Septembre 2011)

Je t'en prie


----------



## Ealdu (16 Septembre 2011)

Je suis passée a coté de ton post, 

N'hésite pas à prendre sketch book pro, il est parfait pour dessiner sur les photos.

Tu peux essayer Upad également, mieux que noteself pour les photos car on peut effacer son travail sans effacer sa photo (mais les calques de SBPro sont idéal), par contre moins bien que noteself pour le classement. Il y a une version lite d' Upad pour essayer.

Autrement pour les stylets si tu as besoin de précision regarde du coté des Dagi ou du nouveau Jot d'adonis. Les stylets à palette sont pas mal du tout. Regarde le post "stylet précis et qui glisse" sur le forum on y parle de tout cela.
Voila[


Pour les pdf, Upad est très bon, si non note taker est pas mal mais complexe au niveau utilisation.


----------



## iolofato (18 Septembre 2011)

Je me suis payé SketchBook, pas de regret, l'export psd, les calques, l'import de photos etc. vraiment très bien.

J'essaie de ce pas Upad qui semble mieux que NoteSelf (flûte alors) :
Gestion libre des couleurs, frappe texte au clavier, édition sur PDF&#8230;

Quant au stylet j'ai déjà le Griffin dont la pointe est tout sauf "ffin justement"  mais bon je m'y suis fait je vais tout de même regarder les autres stylets dont tu parles 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------

Premier test Upad Lite, bien en effet, et même mieux que Noteself pour les photos, les couleurs de stylo, l'annotation pdf, par contre la gomme&#8230; ?! Inutilisable pour faire du croquis puisqu'elle considère un trait dans sa totalité comme un objet vectoriel, donc elle efface un trait complet dès contact et non pas juste la zone touchée&#8230; 

*Les -*
- la gomme non paramétrable et au comportement discutable
- le refresh est pas terrible (fond damier avant affichage)
- la barre de défilement latérale est recouverte par la zone de protection de poignet, c'est ballot
-Export des pdf en png disjoints

*Les +*
+ gestions des pdf
+ les photos importées qui restent éditables
+ choix des couleurs de stylos

Bref dommage qu'une application ne regroupe pas les avantages de Notself et Upad


----------



## iolofato (18 Septembre 2011)

iolofato a dit:


> Je me suis payé SketchBook, pas de regret, l'export psd, les calques, l'import de photos etc. vraiment très bien.
> 
> J'essaie de ce pas Upad qui semble mieux que NoteSelf (flûte alors) :
> Gestion libre des couleurs, frappe texte au clavier, édition sur PDF
> ...



màj : Je n'ai testé que la version gratuite de Upad ceci qui explique en partie cela


----------



## iolofato (29 Septembre 2011)

Me revoilà pour faire un point sur mes 15 jours d'utilisation de l'iPad 2 en tant qu'illustrateur requérant de la doc, de la prise de note, des mesures en extérieur.

Je suis très satisfait de l'outil, petit listing des appli utilisées :

*cartographie :* iPhiGénie (carte IGN 1:25000 sans tracé club Vosgien en ce qui me concerne cool)

*Photos :* PS Express

*Dessin :* Procreate, Upad, et 123D Sculpt (pour du croquis 3D très grossier)

*Partage de fichiers :* DropBox

*Mesures :* MeasureLite, Protractor et MagicPlan

*Bloc note* pour collecter mes croquis, doc mesures, réflexion diverse : Upad

*Doc* entre autre : iBooks, livres libres du projet Gutenberg 

Me manque encore une coque en caoutchouc pour protéger ce super outil.


----------



## Larme (30 Septembre 2011)

Au final, pas de SketchBook du coup ?
As-tu essayé Bamboo Paper ?


----------

